# Electric toothbrush for alloys



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

I went into halfrauds at the weekend for some touch up paint, thought I would have a look through the range of car cleaning stuff for any good offers.

What I found was this........................

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_700729_langId_-1_categoryId_165486

Fantastic............:doublesho

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Waste of £15 IMO.


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Agreed with above, total waste


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

what people do to get money...jeess


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

But Not any toothbrush! It's a sonic one!!

Waste of money I have to agree!

Jack


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

halfords jumping on the "detailing" bandwagon it seems


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i wont be keeping one in the back of my van thats for sure.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

numpties!:lol:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Halfords said:


> ProDetailer


o yeah iv seen all the pros using these.......:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

hmmmmmmm........no thanks :thumb:


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Bu66er, its taken all the enamel off the front of my teeth....
:doublesho


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

boom and the dirt is gone came to mind.....wtf


----------



## the_dubmeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Why would anybody want to waste £15 on that?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Lol

I picked one up yesterday










I wasted an extra £7 for the other heads too 

I've had a few electric tooth brushes for the intricate bits over the years so though i'd try out this bad boy.

Report up at the weekend


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Hope it's not too rubbish.......... I got one as a Christmas present but haven't opened it yet.

Looking forward to that write up.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I have one too.

It's great for getting polish out of textured plastics. On paint, wrap a MF towel around it (the bristles are a little stiff) and it can be used in door shuts and nooks and crannies that you can't get any real movement in otherwise.

Not the greatest tool on earth by anymeans but i've wasted £15 on far worse.


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

don't forget to floss the wheels afterwards! get every bit of brake dust from between the spokes


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

do you find minty fresh or the striped toothpaste more effective on the MV's Jon


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The Autowerks said:


> don't forget to floss the wheels afterwards! get every bit of brake dust from between the spokes


I taken to using one of my old thong's for wheel flossing :wave:



Bigpikle said:


> do you find minty fresh or the striped toothpaste more effective on the MV's Jon


Not thought of using toothpaste, but why the hell not :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ Dom tried it for polishing IIRC, but just couldnt get the work time out of it


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for that image Jon, just what I needed whilst enjoying an early morning brew  I hate cleaning my MV2's so much I've considered fitting steel's with nice Halfrauds hubcaps!


----------



## the_dubmeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Rumour on the grapvine is you can use Listerine straight after use?


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Well guys,

My wife loves the sonic scrubber - she actually phoned me at work yesterday to tell me what a top job it had done on the shower cabinet and various other surfaces in our kids' bathroom.

It did an OK job on our MPV's alloys but they weren't that bad beforehand. I don't think it's up to the task for some of the tougher areas we all do on our cars but it has enough oomph and is compact enough to achieve results in a variety of tasks. In my view, it's £15 well spent.

P


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Every tool has a use.

BH Surfex and the sonic scrubber on a mucky oven also work wonders.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Did anyone else feel cheated by that post after such an encouraging start......:thumb:



pjgraham86 said:


> Well guys,
> 
> My wife loves the sonic scrubber - she actually phoned me at work yesterday to tell me .......
> 
> P


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Shine On said:


> Thanks for that image Jon, just what I needed whilst enjoying an early morning brew  I hate cleaning my MV2's so much I've considered fitting steel's with nice Halfrauds hubcaps!


remember halfords do hubcap 'spinners' too. :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Whats with all the halfrauds dissing. Haven't they always been heads up in the detailing world??? I feel this sonic scrubber maybe just another one of their get rich quick things. I think i'll give it a miss.


----------



## Shailan (May 10, 2007)

David said:


> halfords jumping on the "detailing" bandwagon it seems


So are Boots :lol:


----------

